# A Dazzle of Zebras



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

_A group of zebras is referred to as a herd, dazzle, or zeal._


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 23, 2020)

Now I am seeing in black and white stripes.
Fantastic pics Meanderer


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

_A dazzle of confused zebras. :rollerderby_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

_Zebra Dazzle Camouflage_


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

_Where they get those carousel zebras....



_


----------



## Liberty (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 23, 2020)

Meanderer said:


>


I'm saving this one to make a puzzle!  I won't try it until my eyes are rested and I have a lot of time!


----------



## jerry old (Jun 23, 2020)

where's the football game


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

I am just dazzled by all this!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

Wild Dogs versus a dazzle of zebra. A pack of wild dogs is chased by a herd of Zebra at Londolozi Game Reserve, bordering the Kruger National Park in South Africa. Filmed by: Rich Laburn  
(TURN UP THE SOUND AND BE DAZZLED!)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

It looked like they were having fun.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> It looked like they were having fun.


I agree. It appears they are chasing one another in play.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

_"Motion dazzle doesn’t help animals hide. To the contrary, animals with motion dazzle patterning — zebras are the classic example — are easy to spot from a ways off. When they start to moving, however, their patterns make it nearly impossible to focus on an individual target. Lions attacking a herd of zebras or lionfish attacking a school of zebrafish are going to have the same problem zeroing in on a victim." 













_


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Makes you wonder how animals "know" what to evolve within themselves, in order to survive!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Zorse


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Hebra


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

*ZEBRA from "Circle of Life" - THE LION KING




*


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

_Turkey: Byzantine Mosaics in Urfa - Smit & Palarczyk_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

*Zebra Stripes, a poem*


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

*Zebra Question*

_Zebra Question is part of "A Light in the Attic", a collection of poems by Shel Silverstein, published in 1981. 




_


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

I will watch this later. My grandson loved Shel Silverstein... especially the poem about the girl who "would not take the garbage out"


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)

How to clean a Zebra......


----------



## jujube (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> _A group of zebras is referred to as a herd, dazzle, or zeal._


a whole bunch of them like this is definitely dazzling!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

Abby Lane


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

_"Caracalla, the fierce and aggressive Roman emperor, was indeed proud of his zebras.   Named for the long cloak or caracallus  he made popular, he lavished money on completing the vast public baths and on the circuses, of which there were several in Rome.  On special occasions the zebras were harnessed to an elaborately decorated cart and led the procession of wild animals as they entered the arena before gladiatorial combats and chariot races."_


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

I checked out the price of Zebras, at Wal-mart......


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2020)

Had to hover over the image for the definition.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 29, 2020)

*Zebra Dance*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2020)

PS ... this thread could make a person cross-eyed ....


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 5, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zebra_(American_band)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2020)

_I Flip Over Zebras!_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2020)

*"The Surprising Reason Zebras Have Stripes*
*By putting black-and-white coats on horses, a new study shows that the pattern discourages biting flies from landing."*

Tim Caro biologist, dressed horses in zebra costumes for the experiment.






https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...-zebras-have-stripes?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2022)

Zebra Salad Plate by FITZ & FLOYD


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2022)

Why are Zebras stripy? | Zoo La La | Earth Unplugged


----------



## oldpop (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2022)

Zebra finch singing nicely


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I will watch this later. My grandson loved Shel Silverstein... especially the poem about the girl who "would not take the garbage out"


He also wrote "A Boy Named Sue":

_"In February 1969, Johnny Cash had a party at his house in Hendersonville, TN. As the evening went on, the party turned into a guitar pull, with some of Johnny's friends trying out their latest songs. "Bob Dylan sang 'Lay Lady Lay,'" recalled Cash. "Kris Kristofferson sang 'Me and Bobby McGee.' Joni Mitchell sang 'Both Sides Now.' Graham Nash sang 'Marrakesh Express.' And Shel Silverstein sang 'A Boy Named Sue.'" __(read more)_


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> He also wrote the poem that became "A Boy Named Sue".


I didn't know that! Thanks, M.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2022)

World War I. 1915. Pony changed into a Zebra for operations in East Africa


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2022)

Happy Valentine Day!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2022)

Meet The Adorable Zebroid, A Mix Between A Zebra And A Horse


----------



## JustDave (Jul 11, 2022)

The first picture in the thread actually made me dizzy.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)

sunset reflected in a zebra's eye


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2022)

The Mystery of Why Zebras Have Their Stripes Has Baffled Scientists – Now a Dazzling Answer





"Stripes acting to confuse predators is another common explanation, but it too is flawed when looking at the scientific data. Instead, mounting evidence suggests that it is parasitic flies that are confounded by the zebra’s distinctive patterning."

"Previously, the same researchers had shown that blood-sucking horseflies would approach horses in striped rugs as often as plain rugs, but then failed to land or slow down when they got close."


"Lead author Dr. Martin How, also from Bristol’s School of Biological Sciences, said: “The aperture effect is a well-known optical illusion that, in human vision, is also known as the barber-pole effect. Moving stripes, such as those on the rotating barber-pole signs outside barbershops, appear to move at right angles to the stripe, rather than in their true direction, so the pole appears to move upwards, rather than around its axle."

“As any fly approaches a landing surface, it will adjust its speed according to how quickly the surface expands across its vision, enabling a slowed and controlled landing."

“Stripes however could disrupt this ‘optic flow’ through the aperture effect, leading the fly to believe the landing surface is further away than reality. Thus, the fly fails to slow down or land successfully.”


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> The Mystery of Why Zebras Have Their Stripes Has Baffled Scientists – Now a Dazzling Answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2022)

_"Zeebra" pattern in fashion.........






_
_






_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2022)

Do Zebra Really Bark?




We all know what Zebras look like....but what do they sound like?

"The awakening sound above is the bark of a zebra. Barking Zebra Tours is often asked about this bark.  Yes, zebras actually do bark. In fact, they make four very notable sounds."

They not only Bark, but Bray, Nicker and Snort as well!  (Audio Link)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2022)

_Zebras at waterhole_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2022)

_Off to the (Zebra) Races_




"We get a lot of press releases at Blood-Horse Publications. A lot. But one struck an interest for me when it touted zebra and ostrich races at a horse racetrack. Nothing says speed quite like jockeys in canvas Western saddles riding zebras in halters… Photo courtesy Fair Ground Race Course."


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> _Off to the (Zebra) Races_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. The zebras barking was astonishing! Thanks, M.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2022)

_Zebras.....around the bend!




_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2022)

Rhino, Zebra And Elephant.... _Tubs On The Merry Go Round!_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2022)

~ZEBRA made with Swarovski Crystal Black Safari Merry go Round Carousel Necklace


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2022)

Courtesy of @RadishRose


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2022)

As Long As I Live / Royal Flush Jazz Band


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2022)

_Zuperman_


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2022)

Lauren Bacall


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2022)

_It's always a good idea to keep a Zebra on hand!_


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2022)

Meanderer said:


>


Hahaha, I love it!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2022)

Vintage 80s LEOPARD ZEBRA Dress Labor Day by ManicMondayBoutique, $50


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2022)

Zebra 3D T Shirt Tshirt Men


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Sep 13, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> He also wrote "A Boy Named Sue":
> 
> _"In February 1969, Johnny Cash had a party at his house in Hendersonville, TN. As the evening went on, the party turned into a guitar pull, with some of Johnny's friends trying out their latest songs. "Bob Dylan sang 'Lay Lady Lay,'" recalled Cash. "Kris Kristofferson sang 'Me and Bobby McGee.' Joni Mitchell sang 'Both Sides Now.' Graham Nash sang 'Marrakesh Express.' And Shel Silverstein sang 'A Boy Named Sue.'" __(read more)_


Great story. Thanks for sharing. I have been to Johnny's house in Hendersonville, but never inside. I had to see where he lived because the house was later bought by Barry Gibb and I often wondered why Gibb wanted it and still don't know why. I could see why Johnny bought it. The house is like a home you would see in the hills with it's own backyard pond and the materials that were used to build the house, only it's located in a very posh development. Hendersonville is home to many of the old classic Country singers. I have a picture of it somewhere. I'll see if I can dig it out.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2022)

_A-door-able Zebra.....



_


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2022)

David Bowie. Eating on train, 1973​


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Wild Dogs versus a dazzle of zebra. A pack of wild dogs is chased by a herd of Zebra at Londolozi Game Reserve, bordering the Kruger National Park in South Africa.


Went 'all over' looking for Wild Dogs, RSA, Kenya, Tanzania, Senegal (perhaps there aren't any there), finally met up with them in Botswana.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2022)

"I'm dreaming of a Zebra Christmas.....!"






BINGO!


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 6, 2022)

Botswana 2010........Stretch, (that's just his 'Neckname'), was always a rebel and loved hanging out with Convicts:


----------



## Been There (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 9, 2022)

On safari:


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


GirZebs?


----------

